# PIERCINGS.....totally off topic



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

at the moment i appear to be having an argument with my kids school over body piercing.....just wondered what any of you guys opions on it are......does it make me a bad mother that i let my kids have their noses pierced....as i have mine done...am i setting a bad example?????? i personally have no problems with people having whatever they want pierced just wondered if schools should be able to bann them or let people be individuals and have freedom of expression :?:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I think banning piercings at schools is just an unbeliavably hypocrite act. If some people can't see nose rings etc. beautiful, it should be their opinion only and not anybody else's concern. I have my nose pierced, but that doesn't affect my opinion. And if nose/eye-brow/lip/navel piercings are banned, why aren't the use of earrings too? Some people are weird indeed. I think there are a plenty of more important things for school bureaucrats to concentrate on, and one of the most important thing should be the prevention of teasing among pupils. But oh - the way the pupils are wearing clothes, having piercings, or for example wearing scarves as a sign of their religion in France... Those things are so unwanted that they have to be banned in the first place - oh no, hypocrites rule the schools.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i remember i was going to have my nose pierced at school when i was there and they said that those sorts of piercings were not allowed incase it got caught or whatever...

apparently it was purely a safety issue... but they also did not want the school to look 'bad' or untidy...

but you could have your ears pierced...but you could only have one in each ear...

hmmm...

letting your children have piercings does NOT make you a bad mother in the slightest!

just make sure they have it done in a professional place where they get plenty of info how to look after whatever they have done and make sure they do look after it...i have seen plenty of infections and they can turn REAL nasty!

i think at schools they worry about the image of body piercings and also if the do get accidentally caught (which i have seen happen) or caught in a school fight or whatever then the school worries about what trouble they might get into...

i do not know i am just guessing...

i now just have my nose and side lip pierced and have only one set in my ears....

i hpe to get some more


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

on a girl nose peircings look really classy.. as long as you get one with a pretty stone in it. hooped noserings are pretty dated.. but they wont fall out which is a plus cause once you take them out they close up right away which is why i dont have one anymore.  never get the teeny tiny ones that look like blackheads. thats just stupid. on boys nose peircings look.. odd. not really gay.. well maybe gay. more like a booger. septum is more of a boy peircing but prepare to have everyone stare at it and give you funny looks. as far as im concerned.. i would never let my kid have anything delicate peirced.. like tongue, nipples, gents. its like this blinding beacon that on a teen reads.. 'i wanna be a pornstar.. F--k me!'  i have to say even the belly button is a bit.. questionable. there are alot of 12 year olds that have them here.. and its like this sparkely little arrow that points downtown to whats hiding under their lowriders that only BARELY covers their coinslot. it just makes my stomach turn to think that a parent would allow that sh1t. :evil:

eyebrow, lip, ears are all doable for kids in my book. trust me after 6 months.. it will come out for sheer irritation (peircings are annoying to have on 24-7... and trying to re-peirce it yourself hurts like a mofo). the novelty will wear off eventually dont worry. :wink:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

thankyou for the replies......i have my nose done...with a stud....i have my eyebrow done with a hoop...and i have both ears done twice as well as the top of one done......i think my girls look really pretty with theres in....they are discreet and tidy so i dont seem the problem with it......dont some religions have there noses done????? could i try at the school on a religon bases and say that they are been prejudice????? just a thought....


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i personally don't find it attractive when girls have anything more than their ears pierced but I am definitely one of the most conservative people on this board. However, as long as its not my girlfriend or child, I don't give a rats what other people do with their bodies. Should they ban them in public schools? In high school, no. In middle school and elementary school- yes. I have no reasons to support this other than that younger kids are really impressionable and can also be very mean. All sorts of problems can arise from these two facts- use your imagination. High school age kids are more mature should be able to enjoy more personal freedoms at school.

I, of course, am and always will be a fan of uniforms. Say what you want about them but one's appearance doesn't become a distraction or divisive factor at school and plus, you know what to wear every morning.

This might surprise you but almost everyone I went to high school with now talks about how much they enjoyed wearing uniforms, especially girls, because they didn't have to worry about looking good. We were always trying to beat the system back in the day, but looking back it was quite convenient.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel schizo on this whole debate because often times I feel like gimpy and I don't think people should deface their own bodies for no reason...it just seems no less shallow than cosmetic surgury.

On the other hand, i've been saving up for a decent tattoo to slap on my shoulder/neck for a while now and that'd make me a hypocritical bastard. Ferdinand the Bull or part of a giger lithograph might fit nicely on there.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

gimpy...i agree totally on kids wearing uniforms.....my kids all wear school uniform but that shouldn't stop them from been individuals and having there own style......uniforms do stop kids been picked as they do all look the same......and when you think about it piercings dont have to be permanent.....if people get fed up them they can be removed.....i think piercing can enhance a persons features.....but every one has there own opinions.....i look like a total plain jane without them....i can go without my earings but not the nose stud...

and as for tatoos i have nothing against them either.....they can brighten up a dull area.....not that allow my kids to have them until their older as they are permanent.......but each to there own


----------

